# How terrible is an overcooked hard boiled egg?



## hipumpkins

I was boiling eggs but I forgot about them. They were in the water on low boil for easily a half hour...will they be to gross to put in a basket? Should I mark them decoration only?


----------



## MiaPia

They'll probably be extremely rubbery with a grayish/green yolk. I wouldn't want to eat them. But they'd be fine for decoration.


----------



## DashsMama

They should be just fine! The only thing you will notice is the outside of the yolks will be green. The taste and the texture should be normal.


----------



## Geofizz

Make egg salad. I wouldn't eat them straight.


----------



## Sheryl1678

A half an hour on low boil is not very long. They should be fine to eat. You can test one yourself to make sure before you feed them to other people.







:


----------



## hipumpkins

Quote:

You can test one yourself to make sure before you feed them to other people.


----------



## Alkenny

I'm surprised at some responses here...as far as I know, the only thing 'bad' about an overcooked hard boiled egg is the color and texture of the yolk, and the texture isn't really that 'off'...it just turns a green hue. Taste-wise or health-wise, it wouldn't hurt you a bit.


----------



## MiaPia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alkenny* 
I'm surprised at some responses here...as far as I know, the only thing 'bad' about an overcooked hard boiled egg is the color and texture of the yolk, and the texture isn't really that 'off'...it just turns a green hue. Taste-wise or health-wise, it wouldn't hurt you a bit.

In my experience over-cooked eggs are rubbery in texture which is really really unappealling to a lot of people. A 1/2 hour on low boil, to _ME_, is too long. I never let my eggs boil though - as soon as the water starts to boil I put the lid on, take them off the heat, let them sit for 20 minutes, and end up with perfect boiled eggs - not rubbery with a nice bright yellow yolk.


----------



## cristeen

They're still edible. But I'd probably make something with them... egg salad, deviled eggs, etc.

But the pp is correct in that the white will be rubbery, you'll have a green tinted yolk and you may have a sulfuric smell.


----------



## Alkenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MiaPia* 
In my experience over-cooked eggs are rubbery in texture which is really really unappealling to a lot of people. A 1/2 hour on low boil, to _ME_, is too long. I never let my eggs boil though - as soon as the water starts to boil I put the lid on, take them off the heat, let them sit for 20 minutes, and end up with perfect boiled eggs - not rubbery with a nice bright yellow yolk.


That's what I do too, except I only let them sit for 10 minutes and they're fine.

I've found in the past week, discussing HB eggs that maybe it depends on where we live (altitude, etc.) as to how long to boil them though. I do 10 minutes off the heat, but I know others who've had anywhere from that to 30 minutes.


----------



## hipumpkins

Oh and the verdict is in...
DH said they tasted fine so did DD. I marked them so I knew which ones might be gross.
thanks everyone


----------



## MiaPia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alkenny* 
That's what I do too, except I only let them sit for 10 minutes and they're fine.

I've found in the past week, discussing HB eggs that maybe it depends on where we live (altitude, etc.) as to how long to boil them though. I do 10 minutes off the heat, but I know others who've had anywhere from that to 30 minutes.

That's pretty interesting to me. I've tried various times, and 18-20 does it for me. If I were to only cook them 10 the yolk would not be set. I'm not at a high altitude either, but who knows how many different variances are in play here!


----------



## franklinmarxmom

Well, overcooked is better than undercooked!

I was served undercooked HB eggs at a church meal the other night. Ick!


----------

